# Asistencia con Altium para aprender a usarlo



## SERBice (Ago 5, 2009)

Hola, necesitaría que me guiaran para aprender lo basico sobre el altium....

A: Dónde buscar los componentes (como por ejemplo el lm358 que no pude encontrarlo, no se si he buscado bien)
B: Cómo usar el simulador (si es que tiene, segun me dijeron tiene un muy buen simulador)
C: pasar un diseño esquemático a un pcb (lo hace solo el Altium no?)

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## rasier (Ago 6, 2009)

Te puedo dar una pagina que tiene varios tutoriale pero tienes que registrarte para verlos 
Es gratis. Hay varias versiones Desde el Altium Designer 6 hasta el Winter 09 
la pagina es 
http://www.software-shop.com/


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ago 6, 2009)

EL altium como que es muy bueno pero es hasta el momento el menos intuitivo que e usado, igual que tu apenas estoy aprendiendole y lleva un rato poderlo manejarlo con facilidad(espero llegar ahi), ya estoy un tanto harto de que no e encontrado un soft que me solucione todos los aspectos: PCB, simulacion, BOM, CAD, etc. 
Intente preguntar para escuchar opiniones de que software deberia intentar pero rapidamente me mandaron a moderacion mi mensaje, que por estar repetido. 

PD: si encuentras un tutorial bueno/que te convezca por favor pon un link.


----------



## joryds (Ago 10, 2009)

Hola Iván, respecto a tu punto de vista con el programa  Altium, pero este programa tiene su mayor fortaleza en las PCB y FPGA, y también es bueno en simulación, BOM, CAD ahora está incursionando en el 3D que es una buena herramienta para los diseñadores.

Para mi es el programa para el diseño de PCBs mas intuitivo que existe pero para tu darte cuenta de esto debes tener un poco de conocimiento sobre el mismo, porque no podrás encontrar ni tan solo los componentes y todo parecerá muy complicado.

Si me dices que versión de Altium estas usando yo te recomiendo alguna información que te pueda servir.

Saludos.


----------



## darwinruiz (Ago 23, 2009)

hola jory16, mira yo tambien estoy aprendiendo el altium summer 08 y de verdad te agradeceria cualquier información que me pueda ayudar a aprenderlo.


----------



## guihei (Nov 27, 2009)

hola darwinruiz te cuento que yo uso la misma version que tu, lo necesario para aprender a usarlo (por lo menos lo basico) el mejor tutorial son las ayudas que trae el altium. yo usaba protel 99 SE y comence a tener problemas de compatibilidad con el vista y decidi pasarme a altium, al principio no entendia nada pero me sente a leer los pdf que trae en las ayudas y ahora hago mis desarrollos sin problema.
eso si como no dispongo de mucho tiempo solo me centre en la parte de librerias, esquematicos y pcb. 

consejo:::: fijate si encontras algo en las ayudas(que por cierto estan en ingles las mias), pero de ultima lo traducis con SAN GOOGLE y algo entenderas
saludos.-


----------

